# "The Admiral"-movie on 1500s Korean admiral who defeated Japanese invasion



## CougarKing (10 Aug 2014)

Myeongryang ("Roaring Currents") has just had the best opening of any movie ever in South Korea.  

The central event is the Battle of Myeongnyan, 1597, in which Korean Admiral Yi Sun-shin defeated a fleet of 133 Japanese warships (plus a couple of hundred transports) with a force of thirteen warships.  

The story of Admiral Yi is studied by naval historians as an example of how a small naval fleet can fight overwhelming odds.

It is supposed to be released in North America under the title of The Admiral, with English subtitles.  I plan to see it and expect to enjoy it.

"The Admiral"/"Roaring Currents" trailer


----------

